# 7up bottles from Texas



## cool63truck (Nov 8, 2017)

I also found these bottles in various stages of despair. But they are all from Texas(my collection is only Texas) so I thought I would share. The one on the far right is embossed (seven up ft worth co. inc.) on the bottom.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Nov 8, 2017)

the embossed ones are fairly hard to find , I don't know how uncommon one from texas would be but in general there fairly hard to find


----------



## cool63truck (Nov 8, 2017)

RCO said:


> the embossed ones are fairly hard to find , I don't know how uncommon one from texas would be but in general there fairly hard to find



Good to know, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Nov 8, 2017)

cool63truck said:


> Good to know, thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've only ever found 1 embossed bottle in the wild and don't recall ever seeing another for sale in any antique stores or bottle shows since then ( must of been 3 or 4 years ago )   , although I have seen some online or maybe ebay before


----------



## cool63truck (Nov 8, 2017)

RCO said:


> I've only ever found 1 embossed bottle in the wild and don't recall ever seeing another for sale in any antique stores or bottle shows since then ( must of been 3 or 4 years ago )   , although I have seen some online or maybe ebay before



I bought a bottle collection from an auction in Grand Prairie so I kept what I wanted and getting rid of what I don’t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Nov 8, 2017)

cool63truck said:


> I bought a bottle collection from an auction in Grand Prairie so I kept what I wanted and getting rid of what I don’t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



the bottles embossed " 7up " on the neck are from the late 30's and weren't used for very long from what I know  , it should also have 8 bubbles on the label instead of 7


----------



## cool63truck (Nov 8, 2017)

RCO said:


> the bottles embossed " 7up " on the neck are from the late 30's and weren't used for very long from what I know  , it should also have 8 bubbles on the label instead of 7



The label is almost gone but I can tell that there is 3 bubbles closest to the swimsuit lady rather then 2 like on my other bottles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nactex (Nov 15, 2017)

It is my understanding that the necks were embossed because they did not have the technology to paint such a small logo on the curved surface.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 16, 2017)

Nactex said:


> It is my understanding that the necks were embossed because they did not have the technology to paint such a small logo on the curved surface.



I have also read that about the neck labels in the early yrs. The 8 bubbles are good ones.


----------



## bamascavenger (Jan 21, 2018)

Here are several u7p embossed 1935 and Brown Squat from Houston Texas 1946 all 8 bubbled, Squat can be had for the right amount...lol


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 22, 2018)

Excellent run of 7up's.


----------

